# Update 7.5 for Itunes won't work....I think?



## inturmoil (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello, 

When I try to download the update 7.5 for Itunes, nothing is happening. I checked it's available, and it prompts Do you wish to download 7.5 now, and I say yes, then nothing happens.....

Can anyone help?

inturmoil


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how are you trying to download it? what os and platform are you on? what version of itunes do you have?


----------



## inturmoil (Jan 3, 2008)

I have version 7.4.3.1, but I seemingly I can't access itunes until I get the 7.5 version...

I have a Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Version: 5.1.2600, and as a footnote, the man in the big white house knows more about the Geneva convention than I know about computers


----------



## inturmoil (Jan 3, 2008)

btw, I am trying to download this version by checking for updates on Itunes.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, you really should be in the xp help forum, as this section is for macs. but i do have itunes for xp as well, and the best way to update itis one of two ways, 1) goto apple's itunes site and just download the software from the site, or even better 2) when you installed itunes 7, there should of also been an apple software updater installed. run that and it will download and install the latest version of itunes and quicktime. that is the method i use, and it has always worked.


----------

